# Vinyl Sticker peeling off shirt



## atkhan (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I am new to the t-shirt printing business. I recently got a t-shirt printed using heat press (vinyl printing). When I put it through the wash, some of the graphic wrinkled and the edge of one of them of coming off. I wanted to ask - what is the normal temperature we should be washing vinyl t-shirts at and what about dryers? I know that we are supposed to iron the t-shirts inside out but not sure about what temperature the shirts should be washed at. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Ammar, welcome to the forum 


The washing temperature normally depends on the type and brand of vinyl but most that I have come across are ok to wash up to 60C. From your post I assume that you didnt press the shirt yourself? If you got someone else to do it then ask them what temperature you should be washing at as they should have provided you with that info.


Hope this helps


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

A prepress, and a second press for about 5 sec. with a teflon sheet, works for me. Using the same wash temp I use for all my clothes. I don't turn inside out to wash and regular heat to dry. I'm using Siser EZ Weed.


----------



## atkhan (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you for your replies!


----------



## flamer (Dec 28, 2009)

You can iron the vinyl if you place baking paper on top, this will also help stick it back down onto the shirt.

Vinyl shouldn't start coming off after the first wash regardless of temperature. Sounds like they did not press it correctly.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I also think that normal washing temp does not produce enough heat to "wash off" a properly pressed vinyl. What is the brand of vinyl and the recommended pressing temp, time and pressure? And yours?

The vinyls I've tried are pressed from 100-180C and 10-15 seconds. The 100C vinyl is said to be difficult to peel off above 115C. Some did well at 160C for about 12 seconds but others need 180C at 15sec, medium pressure, with repress.


----------



## ckepley (Mar 29, 2011)

I try to stay away from vinyl printing because of this problem. Foil printing works better. I usually just stick to plastisol and water based inks because it's less complicated to print. Also your customers don't get upset when you can't meet their deadline because you said you could do something you can't do in a timely manner. Your customers stick around with quality work.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I am not really sure of the extent of the problem mentioned but my vinyls, generic China and Korea, are holding up well after multiple washes. I use polyurethane vinyls by the way. PVCs will crack.

AFAIK, the limitations of vinyl is limited colors and inability to hold/weed small cuts and not peeling. I really think that it is in the application/transfer or maybe the specific brand of vinyl being used. If you have problems, you also have to try increasing/decreasing the temp and time beyond manufacturers recommendation to see if that'll work.


----------

